# Aloha



## Raiderbeast (Jan 27, 2007)

No I don't live in Hawaii, just figured I would grab your attention.  I have visited Oahu many times though.  I'm 35y/o and I have a beautiful wife and 2 great kids.  I'm originally from California but now I reside in crappy Rhode Island.. (Long story).. lol

  I'm an ex Army soldier and I currently work as a Correctional Officer.  I belong to a couple of Rider forums and I used to belong to two other MMA forums but got tired of the juvenile BS.. 

  I started in Shotokan when I was 7 but moved to a new town and switched to Kenpo.  After High School I joined the Army and started training in Shaolin Kempo.  Then in 1998 I moved to RI and started working at the State Prison and that's when I started BJJ..  I love the Martial Arts and anything that involves the Arts.  

  I've been a fan of the UFC since the first PPV and I also follow Pride FC.  I would like to open my own MMA training center someday.  Thank you in advance for the welcome, Mark

 P.S.  If you haven't noticed i'm a diehard Raiders fan..


----------



## stickarts (Jan 27, 2007)

welcome to MT!


----------



## bydand (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Lots of LEO's, CO's and Deps here..Enjoy the boards..


----------



## Kacey (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Glad to have you here!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 27, 2007)

I would say welcome, but he got his account suspended in about 20 minutes.
Oh well....

AoG


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 27, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I would say welcome, but he got his account suspended in about 20 minutes.
> Oh well....
> 
> AoG


lol, I forgot a couple things on the registration..  All good now..


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Great to see another New Englander here.  :wavey:


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 27, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Welcome aboard! Great to see another New Englander here. :wavey:


Doesn't this weather blow?  I miss the warmth.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 27, 2007)

Glad you got things worked out and got back to the forum.
Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Hope you enjoy the board.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome and good luck with future school


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 28, 2007)

Raiderbeast said:


> P.S. If you haven't noticed i'm a diehard Raiders fan..


 

There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a Raiders fan.  I have a few friends that are fans too!  Welcome and happy posting!


----------

